# MacOS 8.6 / ATM 4.5.1 sur IMac2



## gao (20 Mars 2000)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait eu des problèmes avec ce style de config (IMac2, MacOs 8.6 et ATM 4.51) ? En fait au démarrage du Mac les 2 tableaux de bord ATM et ATR se retrouvent cochés (donc ne se chargent pas) et le Mac annonce qu'il ne trouve pas la bonne version de ces tableaux de bord... Ensuite l'écran se fige sur l'image du démarrage MacOs 8.6, on peut utiliser le Mac mais quand on ouvre une fenêtre quand on la referme elle reste à l'écran (alors qu'elle est physiquement fermée)...
La version 4.5.1 est pourtant la bonne version sous MacOs 8.6, puisqu'apparrement la version 4.5.2 est prévu uniquement pour MacOs 9.
J'ai également un autre problème : j'ai réinstallé le système la semaine dernière. Le Mac m'a laissé un fichier type "Finder" mais sans nom, qui correspond à l'ancien système. Je ne peux pas effacer ce fichier, il serait apparemment toujours utilisé (???). Même en le forçant en faisant "alt"+"vider la corbeille", le fichier ne s'efface pas. J'ai essayé en démarrant depuis le CD Système, en vidant la PRam, en démarrant sans les extensions, rien à faire... Je ne peux pas non plus le renommer. Le plus ennuyant c'est que quand je lance XPress, il m'annonce fièrement que ce "finder virtuel sans nom" utilise déjà le même n° de série d'XPress, que je ne peux donc pas utiliser.
Je crois que je vais être obligé de reformater le disque dur, mais j'aimerais avoir d'abord l'avis de quelqu'un qui aurait rencontré ces problèmes, ou qui saurait d'où ça vient.
Merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2000)

Le problème de ce fichier Finder impossible à éliminer est bien connu de l'OS 8.6 : on l'appelle The Thing.
Rien à faire sinon prendre son courage à deux mains et reformater le disque!
La meilleure solution, car The Thing finit toujours par se reproduire à un moment où à un autre (en général après plantage lié au port USB), c'est de passer à Mac OS 9. C'est vrai ça coûte plus cher, mais ça calme les nerfs!
Personnellement pour une solution rapide, j'avais créé plusieurs partition :
n° 1 les éléments du Système
n° 2 les applications et un dossier système de secours
n° 3 les données
n° 4 vide.
Quand The Thing se produisait, je sélectionnais tous les dossiers du disque de démarrage n°1, je les copiais sur la partition vide n°4, je redémarrais sur la partition 2 pour pouvoir initialiser la première partition (Menu Special, Effacer le disque), puis je recopiais le contenu de la partition 4 sur la 1 et je redémarrais.
Ça marchait à peu près bien, à cet inconvénient près qu'il fallait reprendre les préférence de Netscape.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2000)

Hello all,

Autre possibilité, qui m'a sauvé la vie sur un iBook... et qui évite un reformatage parfois douloureux : utiliser l'excellent DiskWarrior.
En démarrant sur un système autre que celui où s'est logée "The Thing" (avec le CD de DiskWarrior, par ex.), tu reconstruis le directory du disque dur endommagé. Les dossiers indésirables seront alors renommés "dossier sans nom" (si ma mémoire est bonne), et tu pourras alors les effacer sans plus de difficultés.
C'est effectivement un bug MacOS 8.5/6 (qu'Apple n'a toujours pas reconnu), et le passage à MacOS 9 permet effectivement de s'en débarasser. Mais en attendant, DW permet déjà de s'en sortir avec de moindres souffrances.

Bon courage,

A plut'

jm2

------------------
A plut'

jm2
jmm40@club-internet.fr


----------



## gao (21 Mars 2000)

En fait j'ai lu sur un autre forum (Mac Plus pour ne pas les nommer) que la coupable de The Thing c'était le formatage du disque dur en HFS+ avec l'outil disque dur version 1.7 et ultérieure.
Pour le moment j'ai donc reformater le disque dur en HFS... On verra bien...
En tout cas merci pour vos réponses...
N.B. par contre ça n'a pas résolu le problème dont je parle dans la partie Imac du forum : quand je veux éteindre mon Imac je suis obligé de débrancher le port USB (sur lequel j'ai un Hub, un ZIP USB, un adaptateur USB/série avec un modem et une imprimante) sinon l'Imac redémarre tout seul. Je sais que quand je démarre l'Imac il faut que je débranche le lecteur ZIP sinon plantage, mais ça ne vient pas de là...


----------



## leo (5 Avril 2000)

Il exsite une solution à the thing sans formater le disque dur:

ca se trouve ici:
http://www.gete.net/text/mac/thething.html


----------



## leo (5 Avril 2000)

Il exsite une solution à the thing sans formater le disque dur:

ca se trouve ici:
http://www.gete.net/text/mac/thething.html


----------

